# I'd like to modify my TBH



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Now that I've had about a year with my TBH, I can see where I did somethings wrong and would like to make improvements; however, it's full of bees.
I'm thinking the easiest thing to do would be to move them all to a box wide enough to support the bars while I work on the hive.
What's the best time of the year to do that? They will only need to be out of their hive for about an hour. 

Thoughts? - Mike


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

When you can keep them warm, and sunlight off the frames.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

What is it that you are trying to modify?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I modified mine by cutting out the comb and tying it into frames, then putting them into a lang.:lookout:


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I would just construct a box out of scrap lumber, plywood or whatever that the bars will hang from the top edge. no need for a roof or anything. just leave a gap for them to come and go.

My TBH is mounted to a permanent base so bees returning might be a problem. I can remove the hive from the base but would only do so for some very intense modifying.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

What better excuse do you need to build a second TBH? Then fix the first one and make a devide in the spring. WVMJ


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

WVMJ said:


> What better excuse do you need to build a second TBH? Then fix the first one and make a devide in the spring. I have one I want to find a new home for, its got Lang length bars etc and we are only about 60 miles away. WVMJ


I do have a second TBH handy; I'm a little concerned that if I move them, they won't find their way home - Mike


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Bush_84 said:


> What is it that you are trying to modify?


When I built the hive, I could not locate 1/8" HW cloth, so I used plastic screening from a craft shop; used for embroidery. I don't think it would withstand any scraping and it seems to have deformed because heavy comb pressed against it. I want to replace the plastic with HW cloth.

I'm currently thinking out how I will replace the plastic with the least disturbance to the hive. - Mike


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

How about tearing it off and stapling more on? Or you could do it the easy way and transfer them to your second TBH and make the changes to the original TBH. When you transfer them you wouldn't move them. You would setup the second TBH right next to the old site. You then remove the old TBH after transfer. If the new TBH with bees isn't to heavy you then move it to where the original stood.


----------

